# Free Ebooks For Photographers



## Jeff Colburn (Sep 10, 2010)

PhotoShelter has several free ebooks for photographers, and just added "The SEO Cookbook For Photographers" at Free Reports and Research for Photographers | PhotoShelter

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## IgsEMT (Sep 10, 2010)

TY


----------



## bmorrisdavies (Sep 10, 2010)

Very informative, thank you!


----------



## illbowhunter (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks interesting.

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank you very much.


----------



## shama (Sep 20, 2010)

It is interesting but It does not go very deep into the SEO secrets 
Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Sharfy (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you for posting this :hug::


----------



## dubaifor (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks!
+971 50 896 80 42 - Francisco Fernandez - Dubai Photographer


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm glad you all liked the info.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## amy43 (Oct 2, 2010)

I am new here and I feel happy to see all those interested ebooks and websites about photography those are really helpful.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

